# Nolan's Golf 1.8BT build (in-progress)



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

We'll this is my first really big car build, am I a VW guru...F*&% no, but I am learning and challenging myself as I go which make this build awesome for myself. I got this car August 2014 and I have slowly been working on it..it didn't help with the winters up here in our igloo's EH?! So there was 6months I was hiding away from polar bears and chilling with penguins and no work was done on the car....I was hibernating. :facepalm: Now im going to bore you with car history blah blah blah...so I bought the car for $200- cause the kid said the motor was seized...little did he know after I brought it home it was only a seized altenator. Score for me. ￼ This car is in great shape no rust or anything. That weekend I pulled the motor and trans and sold it...yes i started to profit off the car very nicely ￼ . I bought 2 1.8t motors and began to dig into them. I want to make a super fragalistic calidoshis summer daily and track car. 

Goal: 600AWHP @ 30PSI

Build list:
-JE pistons 81mm? 82.5mm? 83mm? IDK
-IE or Eagle rods (figuring what I will be running but riffle drilled they shall be)
-ACL bearings
-ARP head studs
-contenetial timing kit and kabootle
-supertech valves
-(R.I.M on cams, lifters, springs)
-R8 coilpacks
-1000cc siemen inj  seimen.....hahaha
-BOSCH 044 pump
-3/8 send & return lines
-AEM wide band
-BOV
-3" full straight pipe
-PTE 6262 .82 A/R V-BAND BETTER FOR MY BUILD THAN A 5858
-eurodyne big turbo file
-5spd swap
-stage 4 clutch
-haldex swap
-6POT calipers

I have given the car a sex change for 5spd. And looking for a beautiful not so greatful donor car- rip the rest of the haldex conversion out of it and put it in my belly!! (Fat bastard voice) 
P.s if you are Canadian you will understand Mike Myers aka Austin Powers. 

Let the pictures begin:ic:




























(The unloading.)









(Into the shop you go..my 1st vw jetta vr6)
Yes its neon pink-its just a colour, don't get your panties in a knot)









(The rip your heart out and laugh at it..it was a AEG 2.0 with auto trans)










Picked up my first 1.8t motor from the church..a little HOLY.  (bought for trans "02J" and other stuff)









How the car stayed looking super dope boy fresh in the winter time EH?!









Took the trans off...and I became a photographer. 👌👍









Another cool photo or pressure plate snd clutch disc.









Went out and bought another 1.8t motor, more for the good 06A block. 









Bought myself an AEB head. Plus I have a back up AWP. (I am fully aware that AWP heads put out 595hp and the AEB does 560hp...thank you...I have been doing the research)  









I have a mess of piss jugs and extentions cords...sold the AWM head and still up cash...yeaaaa! 









Cleaning the rest of the engine bay. AC is deleted, just need to delete the lines in the cab. 









Took out the crappy carpet...cause who would want the car to burn...need to clean with power washer and get ready for paint.










Cheers to a good night of pulling the rods and pistons. Only 3-4 are out...ran out of time to get the 4th out because of the oil pump. (Shaking fist)

Well i got the last piston out and the oil pump out. 







I got to taking the crank out and the last Allen bolt stripped...time to drill the head off possibly or just smash on a 7mm. Starting to hollow the AEB head as well. 








getting on the shaving process. The hatch handle is out as well. 








The hood on the other hand needs extensive work as the passenger side is rotted right through. I have alot of cutting and welding to do.









Current car state. Did test fitting. 

UPDATE FEB 4,2016:

THIS UPDATE STARTS FROM FALL 2015 UNTIL NOW INCULDING- Body fabrication, bondo work, interior wrapping and gutting for roll cage, 5 speed swap, double frame notch eace: and engine bay shave and wire tuck start. 

This is where my current state is at. I am not uploading every picture I have as I don't want to throw up everything. Next is to send the block out and go to hot tanking with magnaflux. Don't go on a rampage of "WOW DUDE I CAN DO THIS IN A WEEK"...well congratu****ulations sir, but I have a family to take care of and spend more with with then my build. 
Now as the spring continues and the videos of car show arrise and hearing cars fly by the house-it gives me the extra motivation to get into the shop and continue to build on late night garage hangs.

**NOTE: The tear down and rebuild I will be doing a good 90% of and doing everything on my own, as it is a big learning curve for myself and understanding my car better.**




(Will update as I go)


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking forward to some progress - where are the pics, what are your plans?


No need to let a little weather slow you down...


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Are you completing a Haldex swap on your jetta?


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Getting ready for the 5spd swap back in the fall 2015








subframe out and cut windows to weld the nuts.
This was back in the fall of 2015. Long time from posting on here URRRMAAAGURD!




















Frame notch time! This was some fun....but now looking at it...I didn't need to do this as the car is going race car and not stance bull****. 









Rip out interior and time to bare it. 










Moved my car to my buddys shop, this is better. 








Rigged this up so I can move the car around in the shop










Double frame notch complete and time to smooth it out and spray it. 










So after another month of neglect, I headed to the shop and worked more at my interior. Time to get rid of that heater core...I don't see the reason for it as I took out all of my A/C because i can't stand A/C......heat...for what its only a summer kick. So lets get it deleted and keep it on the side lines.









All done. Basically I want to get the car off the jacks and have it rolling around. So plan for next shop day end of July week:
-coilovers go on
-subframe off again and brace it, and blast it.
-paint subframe
-drain gas left in the tank.

Getting excited again and plus I just welcomed another VW into the family. 1980 golf cabrio. Trying to figure if I will swap a 1.8t or do a tdi ALH swap. Time to test out my F-150 for the first towing. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Woooowie, so in the 2 weeks of vacation i had, nothing got done on the golf at all. Big shame. I hit the shop for a couple of hours and dropped the subframe again and took out the rack. Going to sand blast engine bay because the wire wheeling the bay is getting annoying. Relocated my PS res tonight as well.







Going to brace this for extra ridged support. I cleaned up my sode of the bay as well. That was a plus. Lol hopefully next time I'm at the shop i can get to my last posted list. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

For reference, here is a stock braced subframe from an early TT roadster, either to mod yours or even just buy one online, I got a complete one with a bonus dogbone mount for $150 shipped. What is that, like $6000 Canadian? Still a good deal :laugh: Nice build :thumbup:


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

l88m22vette said:


> For reference, here is a stock braced subframe from an early TT roadster, either to mod yours or even just buy one online, I got a complete one with a bonus dogbone mount for $150 shipped. What is that, like $6000 Canadian? Still a good deal  Nice build


Thanks for the offer man, but I might just hit the 7k price if Canada is great enough. Lol. Thank you, taking a bit. I got a 1.8t interior harness I am swaping in so i don't have to deal with BS if the 2.0L auto one. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

That wasn't an offer, that's what I got it for on eBay :laugh: There have been a few companies that have modified stock ones (welded seams, tubular bracing), and here are a few threads maybe worth reading:

MkIV Handling- a different approach
MkIV sub-frame stiffeners [lower stress/tie bars]


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

l88m22vette said:


> That wasn't an offer, that's what I got it for on eBay  There have been a few companies that have modified stock ones (welded seams, tubular bracing), and here are a few threads maybe worth reading:
> 
> MkIV Handling- a different approach
> MkIV sub-frame stiffeners [lower stress/tie bars]


Sorry your shared information Lol  yea innofab and idf are decent ones. I'm doing tubular pipe bracing. Have all of my metal...maybe I should weld some and show my daughter as well. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

PS res:









Here is the relocated PS res. Make hole diameter bigger and mount to the frame rail.









Done. Now to get hose and run that.

Sunframe:








Wire wheel the rust and get some shinny metal showing. 









Started getting my pieces made up.









Weld them in.










Stiffness support done. Time for blasting. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Walnut blasted. Looking great!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Walnut blasted last saturday. Forgot to update. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

1.8t fully loaded interior harness all picked up. 



Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

1.8t harness all laid out. This is going to be the chanllenge for me. Even though it is plug and play. This will make the piece to the puzzle alot easier when completeing my 1.8t swap. Getting rid of my 2.0 harness and use to any splicing procedures. 

Is this how much harness it should have? Lol. I know I can match up later but still never been to this part of town. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

NolanG said:


> ...Is this how much harness it should have? Lol...



Nope. You should definitely have a strand or two more than that... maybe three . I have a TT harness that’s sitting in a box - pretty much like the picture of your harness in the box... I’m just splicing out of it as needed but if I stretched it all out, I think it would look like yours plus a few wires 

Nice work on the subframe :thumbup:


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

All_Euro said:


> Nope. You should definitely have a strand or two more than that... maybe three . I have a TT harness that’s sitting in a box - pretty much like the picture of your harness in the box... I’m just splicing out of it as needed but if I stretched it all out, I think it would look like yours plus a few wires
> 
> Nice work on the subframe


I was taking another look tonight and realizing that I don't have anything for power windows (hoping my 2.0 can work with it?) And looking for the sunroof as well (if not on the harness hopefully 2.0 will work). 

Also didn't know the interior harness was with headlight looms and etc. Lol. I thought 3 harnesses would be all.

Thanks on the subframe. Was thinking on placing one under the dogbone mount (most likely will) bit im sure the brace on the rear of the frame is enough. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

All_Euro said:


> Nope. You should definitely have a strand or two more than that... maybe three . I have a TT harness that’s sitting in a box - pretty much like the picture of your harness in the box... I’m just splicing out of it as needed but if I stretched it all out, I think it would look like yours plus a few wires
> 
> Nice work on the subframe


As well I haven't gotten a doner TT or R32 for the AWD swap. Is that what your refering as well to the 2 extra wiring strands. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silviu_18t (May 17, 2014)

hy
I would go on riffle drilled rods and Mahle 142p instead of JE.In my opinion JE are just for track.Riffle drilled rods would significantly increase your piston pin life and therefore your piston.A must have is a Girdle kit.It eliminates all the crankshaft flexing and that means a longer bearing life.A fluidamp would also be a good ideea.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

silviu_18t said:


> hy
> I would go on riffle drilled rods and Mahle 142p instead of JE.In my opinion JE are just for track.Riffle drilled rods would significantly increase your piston pin life and therefore your piston.A must have is a Girdle kit.It eliminates all the crankshaft flexing and that means a longer bearing life.A fluidamp would also be a good ideea.


I'm doing riffle drilled IE 144x20 rods and doing JE pistons as the car will be at the track alot of the times. I know about Riffle drilling, interesting how a little hole helps along way. I'm just debating stay at 81mm bore or going 82-82.5mm

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

NolanG said:


> As well I haven't gotten a doner TT or R32 for the AWD swap. Is that what your refering as well to the 2 extra wiring strands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Nah, I was just joking around about the extra wire or two - the harness looks like a pile of spaghetti... hard to tell what’s what until you get it mapped out and labeled. Hope you have a Bentley.




NolanG said:


> I'm doing riffle drilled IE 144x20 rods and doing JE pistons as the car will be at the track alot of the times. I know about Riffle drilling, interesting how a little hole helps along way. *I'm just debating stay at 81mm bore or going 82-82.5mm*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


I’d go 83.0mm personally but if cost is a concern, I’d go as big as you can without having to buy special order pistons. Numerous examples of high-powered 1.8T blocks being bored (& stroked) to 83.0 successfully.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Haha thats for the laugh. I have a Bentley Book. Was looking at the harness more yesterday, and I have spotted what is what and labeled them about 50% so far. Pretty excited for this wiring. 

My logic to harness after more thought:
-engine
-body
-doors
-hatch/trunk
-sunroof

So they will all be interchangeable. 

As for this build money isn't an issue it is just finding time lol. Yea 83mm is max to be at safe. I'm looking for 600whp. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Bringing out the firewall. So let science and the easy work begin lol.








Ratchet the firewall and when the industrial lights heat up the silicone sealant the tension on the firewall will bring it in. 









Yup it is working.










Firewall is down and out for the count. Unplugged the airbag module and was trying to figure out to cut out the harness as I have a new one...but then got home and realized that I just need to pull the headlight and accessories wiring in the bay through the firewall and it will be good.

I'm taking the firewall out as the old DBC pedals are on their and going to replacing them with DBW. Just have to straighten out the firewall in small spots but other then that decent 1hour job. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Finished getting the fire wall out. All wires are off to the side and bob was my uncle. 








Left: DBW Right: DBC








Love my wagon for so many reasons. 








Another interior shot 








Bay is getting there.








A little something for my radio cage. Its all coming together well. 








Time to drop the rear beam. 

Get everything disconnected and my brakes lines cracked at the point where they would go to the flex hose. Guess I doing brake lines as well lol. 
Droping the tank to get old ****ty fuel out. May as well paint the rear beam too. 









Out..yeay










Looking great! 

I basically want to finish the tank and get the car rolling. Sucks I can't REMEMBER WHERE THE **** I PUT MY LCA'S. I was the car iff the stands before I start putting in the new wiring harness. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh found them! My buddy was at the shop and found them for me!!🙌🙌 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is his truck we have have been building as well. 1971 f100. Did 07 Crown Vic front end swap. List can go on for ever as we have put alot of time into this thing. 









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Well not much has happened on the golf...friday my buddy and I got his truck started for the first attempt after rebuild...great success! I picked up my mk1 carbio yesterday and found out it is an Azur edition..only 250 made for canada. Its alot of work for the mk1 but it will awesome. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

loaded up and ready to go home.




























Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmitty420 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Nolan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Schmitty420 said:


> Hi Nolan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello sir.  

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey people that follow this, i haven't updated in here for a little bit. But I am back. 








tank is out, and beam from a couple of weeks ago. 








i got off track and took the bumper off and tail lights. Bumper needs to be repaired. 









Measurments all done for the rear bar brace. I'll be making one myself and I'm pretty excited. 








this was last friday, and i grinded all the surface rust (only rust on this car) off and getting ready for paint.








blasted at work and ready for paint now. So much to do with an hour lunch break. 

Since being on Midnights because of downturn (not excited about it, but lets make the best of each curve ball life throws) so I have a little bit of time in the mornings to get some stuff done for the golf. 








Ready for paint. Oh YEEEESSS!! 








First coat of paint on one side of the LCA








No paint needed, just a clean up and polish...looks good! What do you think? 








Just power washed this, this morning at my buddies farm. Time to paint rear beam. 

So I'm getting excited as after all the paint is done, install everything back, drop the car on the ground, and put in my new wiring harness I got a qhile ago. Soon I should also have my stage 3 motor in as well and running. I'm getting there, just hate how midnigjts has really ****ed up my sleep pattern. I sleep when I can and during my hour lunch, I just nap the whole way through it. Something good have to come up! 



Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Rear beam has a 1st coat of paint. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok so the other day at the shop, I was going to be installing my tank and getting things put back together...i then looked up (after being under the car) and realized brake lines are there. 

Frick! I was just thinking I was starting to fill this 6ft **** hole I dug myself...and it seems I'm digging deeper once again LOL. 

Obviously for this build I will be running a 4 or 6 pot caliper from AUDI or PORSCHE (possibly?) Or something along those lines...anyways...i figured, "no point in outting the tank on to get the car rolling around then to not only throw it on stands again and do the brake lines...

To bring you up todate if you are too lazy to read previous posts, I broke 2 lines for the brake. **** me right? Well whatever only part on the car that had rust. 

No need to use ABS module, so anyone need it? 
Remembering that the back end like to lock up, my friend told me about doing splitter line from the brake valve and then "T" conne tion to each corner..ok sweet...but wait a second...didn't I just say about the ass end locking up....ok log onto the INTERWEB and search about proportional valves. COOL BEANS, and I see some quick prices of $45 for an upgraded prop valve (lets do more research before buying now Nolan, tis the season to be jolly..) 

So now I'm trying to wonder if I want to run brake lines going into the car (not the underbody only for the rears) so I can control the pressure to the ass end VIA screw. Stick to stock size lines...shouldn't need to go bigger I don't think...

I haven't searched much into the brake aspect yet, but obviously NO ESP or ABS...yuck!!

S.O.S

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Just for reference I ran all new hard lines in my car because I'm using a floor mounted pedal setup with the masters in the car. I ran my rear brake lines next to the shifter and out the back of my center console then split it to each side and ran them out under where the rear seats would be. I did this to run a proportioning valve next to my e brake




Once they run back under the car I made my own mounting points for them to end before the stainless braided lines start and eventually go on the rear beam. I can take another picture of that if you want and text you. But I no longer use any of the stock hardlines especially the ones that run over the gas tank. I ended up cutting them out as much as I could


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

vwturbowolf said:


> Just for reference I ran all new hard lines in my car because I'm using a floor mounted pedal setup with the masters in the car. I ran my rear brake lines next to the shifter and out the back of my center console then split it to each side and ran them out under where the rear seats would be. I did this to run a proportioning valve next to my e brake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Size of hardline did you run?


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

vwturbowolf said:


> Just for reference I ran all new hard lines in my car because I'm using a floor mounted pedal setup with the masters in the car. I ran my rear brake lines next to the shifter and out the back of my center console then split it to each side and ran them out under where the rear seats would be. I did this to run a proportioning valve next to my e brake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I see the underbody at the rear beam like you mentioned? I was seeing about copper line and SS lines 3/16. Not sure Copper is going to benefit me anymore, other than a price point. I ordered my proportional valve from Wilwood (should be in tomorrow) and other than that, just save away after Xmas for the 6pot calipers. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

I ended up running all ss 3/16 hardline and made the entire system AN fittings even the braided lines at the suspension we custom made. You don't have to do that I just did because everything else on mine is AN.
I have two pics for reference in the rear when I was fitting everything. Don't mind the unpainted bracket and old lines but it gives you an idea of how I ran everything.
In the rear I made a mount tab off of the rear beam nut and then ran the braided line to the calipers. I can measure the braided lines if you'd like but this way it deletes the mini soft line and hardlines tha the factory uses in the rear before the soft part for the caliper

Here's where the hardline run out of the floor on each side of the car

Here's where it connects to beam and turns into the braided line


Hope this helps


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

vwturbowolf said:


> I ended up running all ss 3/16 hardline and made the entire system AN fittings even the braided lines at the suspension we custom made. You don't have to do that I just did because everything else on mine is AN.
> I have two pics for reference in the rear when I was fitting everything. Don't mind the unpainted bracket and old lines but it gives you an idea of how I ran everything.
> In the rear I made a mount tab off of the rear beam nut and then ran the braided line to the calipers. I can measure the braided lines if you'd like but this way it deletes the mini soft line and hardlines tha the factory uses in the rear before the soft part for the caliper
> 
> ...


Looks clean all around for the set-up. Thanks for the help so far when it has come to the brakes. What size did you run for the braided line and length? The soft/rubber lines have to go IMO. :beer:


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

NolanG said:


> Looks clean all around for the set-up. Thanks for the help so far when it has come to the brakes. What size did you run for the braided line and length? The soft/rubber lines have to go IMO. :beer:


I will try and measure them this weekend I forget the actual length for them but I had a company on vortex make them for me with the AN fittings. I'll try and dig up the info

Edit:
Just found I had usp Motorsport make the rear lines for me. They were 35 inches long. This allowed for them to mount at rf front beam bolt and run on the beam and over to each caliper eliminating the factory lines. The line had the female AN end on it which allowed me to used my hard lines to meet up to it


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Time to start my brakes with the parts. Yea!! 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

vwturbowolf said:


> I will try and measure them this weekend I forget the actual length for them but I had a company on vortex make them for me with the AN fittings. I'll try and dig up the info
> 
> Edit:
> Just found I had usp Motorsport make the rear lines for me. They were 35 inches long. This allowed for them to mount at rf front beam bolt and run on the beam and over to each caliper eliminating the factory lines. The line had the female AN end on it which allowed me to used my hard lines to meet up to it


Thanks man! 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Went back to the golf on friday and started fabricating my rear brace bar (in place of the rear seats) and started to weld.



















All in and welded completely. 










Rear beam is looking amazing! Now to get brake lines ran, wiring in, and get **** back together. 

I was supposed to get a boat load of parts last night but this fog was too crazy so i guess to wait another week. 😧

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome stuff 👏🏻👏🏻
Keeep up the good work man . 
We need more builds on the forum 
Following opcorn:


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

BR_337 said:


> Awesome stuff 👏🏻👏🏻
> Keeep up the good work man .
> We need more builds on the forum
> Following opcorn:


Thanks man! It is voming along slowly. I would agree. I have a 1988 cabrio Azur edition and I'm going to make a thread for it as well as I'm rebuilding it as well. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

The weather is looking great, snow is smelting away and my motivatio is kicking in or this car more. I finally found a great set of brakes for my car. I wasn't too sure if my booster and master would handle 6 piston upfront. Plus everyone was wanting over 1k for a front set up. I got a great deal for these 2006 Lexus LS430 calipers. I just need to design adapters to make them work on my golf. So I will do all the designing (solidworks) at work, and do my tool paths (mastercam) and then cut the material in the 6axis mills. 4piston upfront and 2 piston rears. 










Sumitomo 4 piston front calipers. 










These things are [email protected]#$/^! massive! As large as my head! 😮   



Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Whoa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

This is my dimensional sketch of the spindle for the brake carrier. I will be designing an adapter for the BBK this weekend on solidworks and start making tool paths in mastercam. 

Oh btw, I'm getting a set of Audi TT control arms, spindles and front sway bar soon enough. 🙌🙌

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2 face status










Got some primer started. This is coming along really well! 

Go back into work tonight for OT  so i will be designing more of my adapters for my brakes. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is my model of my front adapters. Time to start cutting material soon enough. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if rotors from 2.0L to R32 have different offsets when put on the spindle? 

Plus my rear calipers can carry a max of 0.63" width rotor. Vw doesn't have much to fit. Audi TT is 0.87" and stock 2.0L is 0.35" I was looking into surbaru rear brakes as they are a 0.40" but 0.05" isn't much difference. Have to figure out a rear rotor to use. The front I can use the R32 front rotors and will work well. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

So update here peeps! I found a great deal on a set of audi tt/R32 spindles, lca, and front sway bar for cheapy cheap! Bushings are in good shape as well, so I degreased them and powerwashed them and then painted them. 

Only thing now is the lca don't have a nub on them to drill and tap for the 1.8t endlinks. So I'm going to cut the endlink bracket off the TT strut and weld onto my coilovers and use it that way. 

I as well got Audi TT rotors instead of R32 as for the price reasoning. Did a mock up today of everything and it looked great, minor dimensional tweeking, but now to cut my brake adapters out of steel.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

^^Nice work. Did you decide what rotors you are going to use on the back? I assume you will have to stick with solid (non-vented) rotors since you are limited to 0.63 inches (16mm). Nice front brake adapters BTW. You should re-produce and sell those.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

mainstayinc said:


> ^^Nice work. Did you decide what rotors you are going to use on the back? I assume you will have to stick with solid (non-vented) rotors since you are limited to 0.63 inches (16mm). Nice front brake adapters BTW. You should re-produce and sell those.


I'm going to test out a friends 06 sti rear rotors and see how they go. It would be good to produce my own and tailor to custom calipers as many only do brembo or porsche setups as they are the most popular. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

NolanG said:


> I'm going to test out a friends 06 sti rear rotors and see how they go. It would be good to produce my own and tailor to custom calipers as many only do brembo or porsche setups as they are the most popular.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Any idea how much your front Lexus LS430 calipers weigh? They look almost identical to my 4-piston Porsche Boxster 986 fronts.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

mainstayinc said:


> Any idea how much your front Lexus LS430 calipers weigh? They look almost identical to my 4-piston Porsche Boxster 986 fronts.


10lbs/each for the front and 5lbs/each for rears. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

^^Thanks for the feedback. Interested to see your progress.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

mainstayinc said:


> ^^Thanks for the feedback. Interested to see your progress.


Thanks for the interest! Always willing to help with what i can. I'm very glad i stuck with a 4 piston caliper up front. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

NolanG said:


> Thanks for the interest! Always willing to help with what i can. I'm very glad i stuck with a 4 piston caliper up front.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's a nice setup for sure. 4-piston caliper up front and 2-piston in the rear. 6-piston calipers in the front wouldn't be necessary IMO. I will be running the almost identical setup with Porsche 986 (rear) 4-piston calipers in the front with Corrado G60 280mm vented rotors and MK4 single-piston rear calipers with MK1 239mm (front) rotors.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

mainstayinc said:


> Yeah, that's a nice setup for sure. 4-piston caliper up front and 2-piston in the rear. 6-piston calipers in the front wouldn't be necessary IMO. I will be running the almost identical setup with Porsche 986 (rear) 4-piston calipers in the front with Corrado G60 280mm vented rotors and MK4 single-piston rear calipers with MK1 239mm (front) rotors.


A good friend of mine has RS7 6 piston calipers and it grabs so hard it puts the rear end in the air. Do you have a thread for your build? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

NolanG said:


> A good friend of mine has RS7 6 piston calipers and it grabs so hard it puts the rear end in the air. Do you have a thread for your build?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Yes, here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...it-GTI-build-thread-Haldex-2-1L-GTX3584RS-E85


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

mainstayinc said:


> Yes, here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...it-GTI-build-thread-Haldex-2-1L-GTX3584RS-E85


I also have a 1988 cabrio azur edition. Going to restore it and maybe tdi or 1.8t swap it and gift it to my daughter when she is 16....but thats 11years from now lol

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

NolanG said:


> I also have a 1988 cabrio azur edition. Going to restore it and maybe tdi or 1.8t swap it and gift it to my daughter when she is 16....but thats 11years from now lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Funny... I plan on gifting my MK1 turbo to my oldest son but, just like you, that's not for another 10 years LOL. That 1988 cabrio Azur Edition would make a perfect car for a young lady. I hope she appreciates the time and effort you plan to put into it.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

mainstayinc said:


> Funny... I plan on gifting my MK1 turbo to my oldest son but, just like you, that's not for another 10 years LOL. That 1988 cabrio Azur Edition would make a perfect car for a young lady. I hope she appreciates the time and effort you plan to put into it.


Haha this is hilarious actually. She is very excited about the cabby. She helps me with it. Once she starts understanding more, i will ask more what she wants done to it and how it should look. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

NolanG said:


> Haha this is hilarious actually. She is very excited about the cabby. She helps me with it. Once she starts understanding more, i will ask more what she wants done to it and how it should look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Nice. If that's the case, then she will definitely take more care of the car versus if you just bought one new. At least she can take it to you if it breaks. Unfortunately, my oldest son won't have the same opportunity to work on the car as I am having that done in a shop. Although, he did "help" me troubleshoot my custom fuel system and nitrous controller in my MK4 DD when he was four.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

mainstayinc said:


> Nice. If that's the case, then she will definitely take more care of the car versus if you just bought one new. At least she can take it to you if it breaks. Unfortunately, my oldest son won't have the same opportunity to work on the car as I am having that done in a shop. Although, he did "help" me troubleshoot my custom fuel system and nitrous controller in my MK4 DD when he was four.


Yes, she will baby that car and then buy a winter beater as store the cabby. At least he would probably remember you and him working on the controller with you. Those moments are so great!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

NolanG said:


> Yes, she will baby that car and then buy a winter beater as store the cabby. At least he would probably remember you and him working on the controller with you. Those moments are so great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


No doubt. :thumbup: GL with the build. Interested to see your progress.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

mainstayinc said:


> No doubt.  GL with the build. Interested to see your progress.


Thanks dude, you the same, im subbed to your thread. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

So remember I said about cutting the endlink bracket off my TT strut? Well....I stopped myself lol. I ended up taking measurements and making my own. 
The templated cut, and then I did additional cutting for clearance of the locking and adjusting ring along with the helper spring. Just have it tacked on right now.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey folks - been a while once again. Here is a quick update. I have got the car on the ground for the time being as we will be pouring cemet in the shop floor for a good smooth surface. Hot the audi TT lower control arms on, axles in so I don't ruin the wheel bearings and as you can see how it sits. 
I still need to:
-install the coilovers
-new body harness
-weld and prime engine bay

Wednesday I will be starting the new wiring harness and see how far i get with that in the night.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

NolanG said:


> Hey folks - been a while once again. Here is a quick update. I have got the car on the ground for the time being as we will be pouring cemet in the shop floor for a good smooth surface. Hot the audi TT lower control arms on, axles in so I don't ruin the wheel bearings and as you can see how it sits.
> I still need to:
> -install the coilovers
> -new body harness
> ...


GL with the wiring harness. Looking forward to see your progress.

Edited to remove pictures on re-quote.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

So after a while of wedding planning my good friend dragged me into the shop to keep going on. Pulled the old harness out, and laid out the new 1.8t body harness. Just have to figure how i want to route me wiring in the bay to make it look clean enough. 

With changing jobs, i had to make sure i could trust people to make sure I can make my brake adapters. I have my adapter material stock all cut.i made a DXF file for the adapter and I'm going to waterjet them. Sucks we don't have a CNC mill or I could program it all. After the waterjet i will mill the surfaces to size and get the locational holes drilled and taped as well. Will be this week (hopefully nothing comes up to stop me)that my adapters are ready. I need 18" rims to fit my rotors and calipers on...fml









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

NolanG said:


> So after a while of wedding planning my good friend dragged me into the shop to keep going on. Pulled the old harness out, and laid out the new 1.8t body harness. Just have to figure how i want to route me wiring in the bay to make it look clean enough.
> 
> *With changing jobs, i had to make sure i could trust people to make sure I can make my brake adapters*. I have my adapter material stock all cut.i made a DXF file for the adapter and I'm going to waterjet them. Sucks we don't have a CNC mill or I could program it all. After the waterjet i will mill the surfaces to size and get the locational holes drilled and taped as well. Will be this week (hopefully nothing comes up to stop me)that my adapters are ready. I need 18" rims to fit my rotors and calipers on...fml
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your brake adapters. Keep us posted.:thumbup:


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

mainstayinc said:


> Looking forward to seeing your brake adapters. Keep us posted.


Absolutely!! Above is 3d model renderings of the adapters i designed in Solidworks. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

I got some time in during the day at work and started to waterjet my adapters. So, below you will see the waterjet cutting. The screen shows the nesting of the parts and where the cycle is starting. Final off the jet. Now, next week I will be breaking the nibs off and then starting to Mill the surfaces down to size, and ream, drill and tap the mounting locations. 

What do you think?









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Got the new body harness in and wired up. I will wait until the winter time to hack it up and move wires assemblies. Had my buddy weld up the rest of my engine bay so I can keep going into paint. 

Ordered more parts for my suspension set up and get the steering all back together as well.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

I have busy with painting the bay and getting it all finished up. Got parts home, and bought more parts to get this snow ball rolling still. Less than a month away before I get married and I'm pretty excited about this. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome that you’re still making progress leading up to your wedding - that’s an accomplishment in itself :beer:

Looking forward to the next round of pics.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

All_Euro said:


> Awesome that you’re still making progress leading up to your wedding - that’s an accomplishment in itself
> 
> Looking forward to the next round of pics.


Thanks! Helps decompress and relax me anyways.  

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Mmmm parts and making safety ropes









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Orders a small list of parts. I have so many parts right now...finish one thing off first. Got damn!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Just got word, on of my adapters got cut incorre tly when being milled. So now I'm going to do another waterjet cut and re do it. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Got some stuff from the shop and bring home and take apart and clean up. Love having a wagon for this reason! Finished all of my painting and clear coat and this thing looks amazing. Pics on my phone doesn't do justice. 

Metallic gold (accents) and indigo blue (factory vw)

The reflection for top coat is insane!!









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Getting rid of the old stuff and cleaning p and putting new stuff in. Lol 
So here is the wedding bar i have been building.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

WOW, Today marks 3 years since I first bought this car for $200. I'm just waiting for 1 week for after the wedding to hit hard back into the car. :facepalm:

I have my hood at home and continuing on the boser hood for it and fixing my front bumper as well. Finally getting back to the body side of things after starting them close to 2 years ago. 

Now to think, after I finish this "phase 1" I will be collecting AWD parts and engine as well, and start stripping my MK1 cabrio (car I'm building for my daughter).


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Did some front end body work.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

New parts in. 

Also over the long weekend I had my bachelor party...
I HAD NO IDEA WHAT I WAS GOING TO BE DOING

Kart racing was my favorite of everything, aside from hooters lol.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

So I'm finally a married man, and now after the week off for a honeymoon it will be time to get back into thr golf again!!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

NolanG said:


> So I'm finally a married man, and now after the week off for a honeymoon it will be time to get back into thr golf again!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk




Congrats :beer::beer:


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

All_Euro said:


> Congrats


Thanks alot! It was an exciting day!!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm starting to lose my mind! So before the wedding, I was working on the body work a bit, and then starting to work on my steering rack as well. The garage was a large mess, and it got cleaned up.....now I can't find my tie rod assembly for either side.....I'm going crazy here trying to find this. My odds are that if I order a new set, I will find the other ones. This is ridiculous I tell you! 

Front coilovers are on the spindles, and the front end is taken apart to get the sway bar, and rack back on. Started that on Monday. I also picked up rubber for my wheels, and just have to finish cleaning off the rest of the rims back to OEM state. 


Pray for my missing tie rods!


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Sending out an S.O.S









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Hope you find it! Had the same situation earlier this year with a lawnmower blade. Still hasnt turned up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

ArclitGold said:


> Hope you find it! Had the same situation earlier this year with a lawnmower blade. Still hasnt turned up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found it...of all places.....kitty box....must have been changing the litter. Well i shall send you luck on the mower blade lol

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Tie rods are on the rack and now i have lost the nuts for the tie rods lol. This week is just ****ing **** for me. Oh well, I'll get some others from the shop. Still a piss off. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Got alot of new bolts for odds and ends things here and there, and then getting my rims and tires mounted as well. Finally!

Tomorrow i get a new set of caliper adapters waterjet cut as well. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah! Keep the pics doming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

So went to the shop for a hour tonight. Started putting the sway bar on, and the rack..but then i realized i should clean out the securing mounts for the rack bolts. So I'll do that at work tomorrow. Put the coilover on the LCA and work with that and make sure it was good for the time. Looking good IMO. 

Then my friend messaged me and told me he got all my tires mounted and balanced for me. I love the VW people around the community as they help out. 
As you can see i still need to take off the lasting layers of the plastidip from the previous guy. This was ridiculous....8 different colours and just stupid to get off as they primed and painted on top of plastidip. BLAHHHHHH









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Since I'm alone this weekend, plans fell through to help my buddy move his GTI and get my motor out of it. So i started at 9am and getting entire front end put together and on the car. Got the new fuel line in, tank back on, and rear beam with coilovers on. Not sure if I am happy with the ride height though, but it is still just a shell. I went to put my firewall in and at the moment i realized i ****ed up. Now i have to lower the subframe as the steering rack spindle shaft is in the way and i can't get the firewall in and over the shaft. I have up at that point and came home so i can make some dinner. Tomorrow i will be beack at it again.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

I went back to shop again tonight, dropped the front end, started putting in the firewall (from when i removed it, i bent some edges and i straightened them out) they didn't match up 100%. I ended up having a friend drop out and give me a hand. Got them all in. I just need to seal off a bit more on the firewall, and it will be good. Retorque all the subframe bolts again, now i get to start working on wire routine. Clean up the bay as much as possible. Good productive night.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Black firewall looks good, and i got a picture of my suspension setup quickly. Need to lower the ride height alot more though. So that will be Wednesday's job. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

I designed some coilover spanners as I didn't have any. The pair my friend lended me, didn't do anything. So instead of going out and buying some, i designed them, placed into a DXF and just water jet them. All assembled and time to test them out tonight. 

I also picked up a DSLR camera as i loved using them in highschool, and using my Mother-in-laws alot, I grabbed one last night. Pretty pumped. 

Plus we are looking to buy a house with a great big shop and i don't have to use my buddys place anymore either. Be able to have all vehicles at the house and more.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like things are going well for ya! Glad to hear it. Moar build thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice to see some more fab work :thumbup:


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

ArclitGold said:


> Sounds like things are going well for ya! Glad to hear it. Moar build thread!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far things are going not to bad. Extremely busy, and not enough down time. 

ALL DA POWAA TO DA BUILD THREAD!


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

All_Euro said:


> Nice to see some more fab work :thumbup:


I always enjoy making my own stuff. More pride in my own work. :wave:


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

On tonight list of bull****....

Tonight main focus was to adjust the ride height. I let them soak in wd40 and then tonight i tried loosening them, but then they didn't move. I tried putting heat on them and got one locking ring loosen on the passenger side. But the driver side won't move as all and the adjustable ring on the lassenger side won't either. I was thinking about what we where talking about on the pipe wrench. I'm going to take the suspension apart so that way i can get a center coverage of the rings and loosen them. Then i will grind the teeth straighten them out and give them new faces to grab onto. Teeth have peeled back and give me no where to grab. 

Something that i have hoped to get all done tonight and i didn't.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

WD-40 is not good for penetrating. Get some PB Blaster or other penetrating oil and let it sit overnight. Then take a hammer and a cold-chisel and try to loosen them. I actually had to cut mine off my Koni's and install new ones. I think a replacement perch was about $50 shipped.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

tylerlb said:


> WD-40 is not good for penetrating. Get some PB Blaster or other penetrating oil and let it sit overnight. Then take a hammer and a cold-chisel and try to loosen them. I actually had to cut mine off my Koni's and install new ones. I think a replacement perch was about $50 shipped.


Hey - thanks Tyler, I will give that a try! $50 for a pair or each? I was almost at the point of cutting them off and save myself all the hassle, so I just cleaned up and walked away LOL. 

I know each company will be different for replacement parts.


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

NolanG said:


> Hey - thanks Tyler, I will give that a try! $50 for a pair or each? I was almost at the point of cutting them off and save myself all the hassle, so I just cleaned up and walked away LOL.
> 
> I know each company will be different for replacement parts.


Ya that was per corner. Came with two collars and the threaded sleeve. It was held onto my shock body by an allen key set screw. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

So with no help from a pipe wrench of two different days, heat, and soaking in oil I believe I come to the conclusion of just doing a different suspension setup. I got a quote from JOM in Germany, and they quoted 10euro per side for the perches and then 50 euro to ship. I would be in around $110 CAD just for front perches, and I don't see that a smart move as these things brand new are ~ 350. 

So this being said, I will wait and get a **** pair and use the rings/perches from them, or get these Neo Motorsports with a rear sway(saw this morning, and look good) 

Haven't seen many reviews from a vw mk4 stand point, but they are similar to BC. 

For the time I can get wiring and interior stuff started for brake lines and battery wise as well.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

You could try Ground Control... they have adjustable perches in kits they sell.

https://groundcontrolstore.com


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

I will give them a try. Thanks! Saw a house tonight and going for a second showing this weekend. Going to toss in an offer on this place!! 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Small update, i have been working msinly at the house and doing body work. My front perches should be in today so I can try and get those on this weekend for the front coilovers. Spent some time at the shop doing wiring, taking out the crash bar more than 10times because i wasn't satisfied, and putting in the brake booster. This weekend I'm going to start running brakelines and set up the prop valve as well and start getting into the battery cable as well. Pretty much the interior will be buttoned up and finished and get it all together and then i just have to focus on the suspension and motor afterwards.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Jow bad the corrosion was.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Yikes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Cleaned up the threads last night, then today did some small work on the coilovers as well. Family day so we did some apple picking and etc. Put the new rings on, but i want to get some anti-sease on first and do some paint. After, I will reassemble and put back on the car. 

JOM coilovers just have a useless cap on the top. It isn't a screw cap, it is just a cap that is on and has some crimp points as well; it has no seal on it for the cylinder. 

Blahhhh









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

New rings from Germany, all put back together. Now to put them back on the golf and get brake lines ready to be run as well and same with battery relication but i still need to pick up a dry cell battery. 

Just finished doing all brakes on my wagon today after i broke a rear line. Fun times... 

Continuing body work at home and I'm going to bring my hatch back and start taking the bondo off.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Back in business!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

I have been continuing the wiring, test fitted my dash. Today i stopped by the shop quickly and get my battery cable all ready, and put the front suspension back in. Need to torque everything and then get the car back onto the ground. After i will do brake lines.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Did more wiring yesterday, and now my battery cables are all set up. Just to make a battery enclosure and find a good place to buy a dry cell battery (when the time comes). Interior is coming together nicely.

I made this 1937 vw logo today over my lunch break. Its a diameter of 10.5" and I'm going to waterjet this and hang it up.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

More wiring again. I got the car back onto the ground and everything torqued up. Did a slight fit...because why not? Got more interior panels up, took out all of the speakers and that was interesting...10lbs saved lol. 

For the interior, I am stuck at wiring for clutch pedal, getting a 1.8t CCM. Next will be the brake lines.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Did more interior stuff. A friend of mine game me a 05 new beetle CCM but the connectors are different, started putting all the clutch stuff back together. I cut all of my brake lines and made a mounting bracket for my prop valve for the rear brakes. Got the battery cable through the firewall and ran it behind the pedals. I got my dash back in, but when it comes the the dash relay switches for the ASR, HEATED SEATS, 4WAY, REAR WINDOW DEFROSTER i need to figure out the correct orientation. Next winter when i do the harness diet, I will be only having the 4way switch there. 

Started seeing mice prints on the roof of the car so no I don't want to in the seats until I get my hatch on. 

I have been waiting on my hood pins to come in. Last I saw for shipment activity was November 21. Emailed the shipper and hopefully get this rectified.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Did some brake line flaring. It was actually alot of fun. Got the rears done, and going to do the front this weekend as well. 

This is a DXF file i designed and I am having cut for an xmas gift. 

And there is my 1937 VW logo. I have up on the wall in our house now. It turned out amazing!!









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Redoing my hatch as the bo do i had on it was too much for the look i wanted. Now I'm redoing it. Hopefully have this hatch back on the golf this weekend to close off the interior.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redryuu (Aug 22, 2009)

Glas to see the car is still getting worked on m8


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Redryuu said:


> Glas to see the car is still getting worked on m8


Thanks mister. I haven't really touched it this week at for christmas...on that note MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE FOLLOWING!

Sticking to body work right now in the garage at home, and then I'll start getting my hood and hatch pins, and getting seats in as well and finally my CCM i got. That will close up the interior and then i finish off with the exterior of the car. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey everyone! So looking at my last post, alot has changed with-in that small amount of time. So my wife and I announced that we are having a 2nd child that will arrive this August,which we are over the top excited! To add on as well, we bought a house, and have possession of the property today. It is an excited time for us nonetheless! Still trying to do packing all on my own and declutter crap all in the house we are at now. 

Last night i placed seats in, rails are too wide, so I cut and rewelded the outboard gliding bracket.

It fits, i sit, i enjoy.

Placed the fenders, hood, and...well front end. Fitment without engine in, so it should settle a bit lower even more.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on the little one! And the house! Exciting times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

ArclitGold said:


> Congrats on the little one! And the house! Exciting times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!! Thank you! Starting the year with a bang. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

So...hello since...um...January.

Well, being more settled in the house, and baby...I mean...the TWINS ARE GROWING fast. LOL...adding 2 more....I tell people I had an extra sperm hiding in a back walkway and awaiting the next egg that walked the streets...he jumped her good. 

Funny?....hurrmmmm..anywho, With not wanting to build a shop yet at the house, a friend gave me an unused outdoor shelter 10'W x 20'L x 8'H, So I have been putting it together in the basement and that way when I have some extra bodies at the house it doesn't take us a few hours to put together because someone is looking for a pipe. Faster set-up times. This Sunday I will trailer my golf home and finish it up at home. I don't live as close to my friends shop anymore, so this way I can keep puttering away everyday. I will upload pictures later. I have no internet at the house or TV as they want $100 for 10mbs DL speed and only 50GB useage....I will wait until this spring when they put fibre optics in.


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

NolanG said:


> So...hello since...um...January.
> 
> Well, being more settled in the house, and baby...I mean...the TWINS ARE GROWING fast. LOL...adding 2 more....I tell people I had an extra sperm hiding in a back walkway and awaiting the next egg that walked the streets...he jumped her good.
> 
> Funny?....hurrmmmm..anywho, With not wanting to build a shop yet at the house, a friend gave me an unused outdoor shelter 10'W x 20'L x 8'H, So I have been putting it together in the basement and that way when I have some extra bodies at the house it doesn't take us a few hours to put together because someone is looking for a pipe. Faster set-up times. This Sunday I will trailer my golf home and finish it up at home. I don't live as close to my friends shop anymore, so this way I can keep puttering away everyday. I will upload pictures later. I have no internet at the house or TV as they want $100 for 10mbs DL speed and only 50GB useage....I will wait until this spring when they put fibre optics in.


:thumbup:Congratulations on the twins and thanks for the update!


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

So today we had our gender reveal party, and we are having 2 boys!! Holy smokes!! Here are some photos of the car!!









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Plus still no motor, but my wheels got chemical stripping because the paint and etc on the rims were SO bad! 

I have done alot on thinking on the ar and adding some really cool features. 
With starting my own business, I bought a 3D printer so i will be able to create alot of parts, and i started making molds for doing part layups with some beautiful carbon fiber. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Just working away on body work on the car. This is getting to me now..urg. wheels are all done, just need to put a coat of paint on them and I am undecided on that....help?

Need some good spacers later as well. I guess this is a ****ty update, but i guess it is something...









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Close to a year of posting something, not sure if really anyone follows this or not, but I guess this is a journal of the progress to reflect upon myself.

The push is on for the car to be finished for phase 1 this summer. 

I have been working on the front bumper and getting all of the rock chips out and fixing the crack in the bumper. Next week is primer and paint. Next will be hood and hatch for paint. I am impressed with my self taught challenge of completing this. For this is the biggest auto body project; it is a great way to research and put into practice. 

I have started getting back into the brake lines for this car, and buttoning up any lose bolt or wiring I can forsee being problematic. 

I still have a bit of the journey to run through, but I am taking it in stride and giving it my best. 

Bis dan, Tschüss









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 

A few..well I mean A LOT of photos will be dumped here over this labour day long weekend. 

A lot has been changed with the car, all for the best and for purpose.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

🍻


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Summer 2018 - On the rear I did an extreme fender pull. I did also did a front fender pull. 








Summer 2018 - Grinded the paint Off the Body. Added short strand Fiberglass bondo. 








Summer 2018 - added body filler after sanding out Fiberglass bondo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Big_Tom said:


>


Thanks Tom! Looking forward to updating all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2019 Summer - Powersteering Loop with a braided Stainless Steel line and spiral wrapped. 

Went lock to lock and it was all good. Plus it was into the 40‘s deg C with the humidity. 

Brakes lines I redid. Removed all hardlines (I flared in the 2years ) and replaced with smaller hardlines that was factory flared. Adapters towards braided stainless steel lines. 
AN3 lines. Rear brakes still have a PROP VALVE to control Rear Brake grab. 

ABS module is removed / deleted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

NolanG said:


> Summer 2018 - On the rear I did an extreme fender pull. I did also did a front fender pull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2019, not 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 May - bought the last engine. $100 and the Timing Belt snapped. Took it home and pulled more of the jammed Belt out from the bottom by front main. Crank case bolt was on so tight I took it to a local shop and within 5mins the bolt was loose and free. 
















The Guide was all cracked and broken. I removed the pan and got all debris out and put new parts on.








I had a friend come over and we started cleaning all mating surfaces. 








New sealant for the pan. 








I got my block into the basement by making a pulley and sliding down and 2x10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 Summer - My Godfather machines the front brake adapters for me. My previous design (way up in the thread - Concept) did not care to complete it that way. Big M14x1.5x100 bolts. Grade 10.9. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 Summer - I still had a spare AWP Head in the basement. I looked it over and all was fine except for a Bend valve on cylinder 4 (most FWD valve). 
















Made a little tool from ABS plastic conduit tube. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 Summer - Making an Air Shot intake through the driver headlight. Plus these headlights were cracked in the bezel. 








Surface prep and Laminate some Fiberglass. 








End result after repair. 
















Removed the lens and painted the intake tube. 








Next was coming up with a proper way to mount the harness. 

I used a dremel and resin to hold. Finished with silicone to make sure it is water proof. 

Now to gain access to bulbs, remove the larger cover and it all comes out.








How it sits in the bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 Summer - started a concept for Hood exit. 
























From Concept to full 3” SS and 2 x O2 bung locations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 August - new hubs (old hubs were 6spd) and wheel bearings. 








Install front BBK. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 August - started rebuilding engine on civic long weekend. 








Chain tensioner compressor helped big time!!
















Timing kit completed and timed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 August - neighbour came over and we put the engine into the car. FINALLY!! 
















Matching hardware. 








Test fit if the Roman candle exhaust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Painted the fuel rail to match the bay. Added a nice top coat as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 August - the original vent on the valve cover, I removed it, cut the second vent tube and made this. 

SAI, N249, EVAP, and all vacuum lines removed. No combi as well. 

All for the catch can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 August - hood exit cut out. 








Trimmed down the exhaust height. 








Made a template. 








Marking for all hole locations. 








Rivets installed and looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

2021 August - wiring tucking and hiding all unnecessary wiring.

















This fuse box was from the 2.0L original engine. The First Block was not used or trimmed. 

Nutserts installed M6. I made a fuse for the contacts to mimic the rest. Some trimming is required. 

I cannot upload any more photos currently as I have hit the monthly cap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

I swapped Axle Flanges, and currently to date, brakes a bled, but I am having some issues with the brake right now. They are not clamping - so I hope MC is fine. All wiring is completed. Waiting on my MOROSO in-line coolant filler neck so I can fill the system with coolant. I am so damn close to start up. Finish my battery box in the rear seat location, new a new serpent belt. 

Power steering and AC is deleted, so I got a 906mm belt but it was way too tight. I crossed into another vortex thread and someone used a 943mm belt. 

Rain tray is notched for any engine movement for hood exit. In Time I will replace with solid mount. 

Fuse box is mounted and secured with a strap I made and painted black. Hides almost under the driver headlight. Catch can is off that side as well (old battery location). 

I hope you enjoy these posts. This week (September 5th-11th) will get ready for static test fire once the above is complete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Good Stuff!


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

MiltDoggie said:


> Good Stuff!


Thank you! I really wish I could finish posting the rest of the photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

You've been putting in a lot of work man. I like the gold paint and I want to hear that exhaust when you get it running haha.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Big_Tom said:


> You've been putting in a lot of work man. I like the gold paint and I want to hear that exhaust when you get it running haha.


This summer was a big push on the car. I really want to drive it and not look and sit in it being depressed without it running. 

Thank you! The colour scheme is my favourite. 

It will be damn loud that is for sure! Really looking forward to it. I might just cry as well. Hahaha 

This winter a lot more work is going on with a lot of Carbon Fiber from work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Oddly enough, today I was putting in the spark plugs, and cylinder 2 spark plug was not threading in, and the coil pack was sitting higher.  put my eye ball closer to the hole and I see some kind of bushing in there. Only one (out of 4 cylinders) in fact. 

Hmmm, did the kids play around with something while I was removing and replacing the valve in the basement….. 

Luckily a good friend had some picks that he lent me and out it came. It was not a magnetic bushing either. Lol. I really wish I could upload some pictures. MOROSO in-line coolant neck is in. Just have to pick it up and cut some hose. Then fill it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Great build thread you have going on.

As far as running into a limit with your current photo/video hosting site, you may want to look into a different one. Personally, I'm a fan of Imgur


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

3L3M3NT said:


> Great build thread you have going on.
> 
> As far as running into a limit with your current photo/video hosting site, you may want to look into a different one. Personally, I'm a fan of Imgur


Thank you sir! 

Currently trying to do it through Tapatalk. Idk if actually just doing it through vortex would be any different? 

I will look into imgur. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Fuse box location. 









Bushing I found in the cylinder spark plug location. 








Another engine bay shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Pre-planning is always good. 








AEM o2 gauge in and wired up. 

Still need to buy another wide band and off we go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sept 2021-finally picked up my in-line coolant filler neck (MOROSO 63745) which is a 1-1/4” to 1-1/4” with a standard cap size. Got a 20# cap as well. This completes the entire coolant ball delete…will I add a reservoir later(?) maybe…

I originally got a 6pk906 serpentine belt as I have a PS and AC delete. I do not for the love of god want to leave them in and use the same belt. For god sakes, if you delete them, get them out of the bay. 
906mm is too small. Another forum mentioned 6pk943 but I got a 6pk940 as related and cross reference to dayco 5060370. They work. 
3mm is peanuts anyways. 

Tonight will be filling up coolant in the system and tomorrow will be the actual STATIC TEST FIRE! Wow, finally 7years later. 

I will be making videos of this for static observation and exhaust….and…maybe my reaction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Sept 2021 - today was a good day for that it was worth. 

Battery in (still need a dry-cell) with strapping and the car actually had power for the first time. It was excellent to say the least. 
















Driver side axle had 3 threads just shredded apart. So we cut them off and cleaned up the other threads with a hacksaw blade and file. What was available in a 5ft radius of myself haha. It worked out great and that was mint. 

Worked on the tie rods as the lengths were off, so adjusted them. 

We put coolant in, no leaks what we see as of now. 









Tried putting in an O2 sensor but I should have clocked it to the center of engine not center of exhaust. I Drilled a hole in the firewall as the wiring will just sit in the cabin and give room for engine movement tolerance. Just do not want the sensor to get mangled hitting the firewall. 









Here is a driver side photo. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Also bleed the clutch as well. COOL THINGS TODAY!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks dude. I was happy with today’s progress. Going to get some fuel for her and actually test fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Lookin good man!


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Big_Tom said:


> Lookin good man!


Thanks Tom!! I am really close here. Woop woop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

I believe my battery is junk, but I also believe that I have to chase some electrical issues currently. 

As far as I can see: 


Cluster does not illuminate
Hazards keep flashing along with high beams
Will not crank over
IMMO flashes (but this ECU was immo defeated)
Exterior lights look dim
Battery light flashes half ass LOL

Yaaay!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

- Cluster does not illuminate (FOUND AN OPEN GROUND AND NOW IT ILLUMINATES) 

- Hazards keep flashing along with high beams (HIGH BEAMS DO NOT FLASH ANYMORE JUST 4WAYS - ALSO REMOVED HAZARD RELAY AND IT STILL FLASHES) 

- Will not crank over (LOOKED INTO 409 and 428 RELAYS AND NOTHING, SO THOSE RELAYS SHOULD BE FINE) 

- IMMO flashes (but this ECU was immo defeated)

- Exterior lights look dim (WENT OVER INTERIOR FUSES AND REPLACED LIGHTS ARE BRIGHTER) 

- Battery light flashes half ass LOL(DOES NOT HAPPEN MUCH ANYMORE - STILL GOING TO TRY A NEW BATTERY TODAY AND SEE WHAT GOES ON) 











Keep digging deeper into electrical. I will look into the starter as well. It does not crank at all. No noise from the starter. I can hear the fuel pump sending unit working. 

Also see my wiper motor twitching as well. Maybe seized? 
My AFR Gauge goes into heat cycle. Not sure why, look into this later and maybe call AEM. 

It would have been too good to be true if it was to start first try haha. Time to keep solving problems haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

17.9.21 - Today I kept having my wiring issues. I re-did all of my grounds. I took the dash out to go over all wiring. 









Got my old 2.0L body harness out to look over all connections and grounds. 











After dinner I wanted to bench test the starter. I took a wire brush to the Solenoid wire and it disintegrated. Hahaha I replaced with a newer used starter I had in the basement. Started getting a few turn overs with it but no starts. By the 4th time it fired right up. 

IT STARTED UP!! 

I got a few people in the neighborhood honking their horns in excitement. Wow was the car loud. It sounds incredible! I am very proud of this moment. 

Tomorrow I will do another start up and then drain the oil and put in my Fuch supersyn with my oil cooler. I will upload a few videos to YouTube of the exhaust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Race car finally cranking after full rebuild.







youtube.com





Cranking^










Mk4 1.8t first start up after rebuild. Hood exit exhaust.







youtube.com





First start up^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Congratulations bro! You were going SUPER HARD on that wiring lol. I'll mess with engine hardware all day but I ain't fukkin w/ no wiring. Can't stand it


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Big_Tom said:


> Congratulations bro! You were going SUPER HARD on that wiring lol. I'll mess with engine hardware all day but I ain't fukkin w/ no wiring. Can't stand it


Thanks dude! I was trying to figure things out quickly and best as I could. If that did no work, I would have been grabbing a multimeter and looking around!! 

I was never into wiring, but having the mind set of wanting to understand and get experience with it, well may as well jump into in and figure it out on the way through. 


Did you listen to the exhaust clips I linked? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah I watched both vids. It sounds mean, you're gonna hear a lotta turbo haha


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Big_Tom said:


> Yeah I watched both vids. It sounds mean, you're gonna hear a lotta turbo haha


It is exactly what I want to hear haha. Some people thought it was a diesel. 

My wife said it sounds like a tractor. 

It will be great to hear what it will be like under load and gearing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

21/9/21 - Monday I got a few other loose ends tightened up and connected. I got my air filter and O2. This is a Spectar filter a d have different silicone flanges to adapt from 4” , 3.5”, and 3”.


















Today - new oil and reseated the hybrid pan. 

The car is fully on the ground now and overall fitment looks great. Front I am 24.5” and rear is 25.5”. I am overly happy with it fitting on the ground. It has been 5months up on stands. Wow!!






















I will be making a bracket for the air cone and intake tube. This way it is sturdy and not moving all around. 



We are to be getting a lot of rain this evening and tomorrow so another reason I wanted the car on the ground. 

I have a few wiring issues to look into still for interior. 

Issue1 : doors lock and unlock, gas door unlocks as well, but windows will not go down. All grounds are complete (I BELIEVE) and I tried swapping to a different CCM but nothing yet. 

Issue 2 : brake pedal does not get hard anymore when pumping in the cockpit. There is no air in the lines when I bled the lines from brakes and clutch. I still have a vacuum line going to the booster. 

(I DO NOT HAVE AN ABS MODULE) 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

October 2021 - I could not drive the car to the shop for winter (which really sucks). 

There was still brake line leaks that would cause the pedal to sink to the floor when pressed, then car ran rough due to vacuum.
I found a leak at a T-fitting for front brakes, tightened and all good. Other is at the inlet for the prop valve in the car by the shifter. The one brass fitting had a mark on it so idk if flare on the line will sit properly now…maybe just buy a new one. 

Next on the list was the transmission. I homed it and funny enough Reverse was bringing me forward a bit.  I have homed a lot of towers and transmissions before but this was something else haha. 

This winter the Aerokit I will Manufacture out of Fiberglass and Carbon Fiber as well. 


front splitter
canards
end fences
air ducts for front brakes
naca ducts
side skirts
rear diffuser
rear wing

I cut out the spare tire tub and made an aluminum plate for access point. This will give me more room for diffuser angle and remove rear bumper valence.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Is this a drag car?


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Is this a drag car?


Not drag. Circuit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedHatchback (Jun 21, 2020)

That hood exit exhaust is effen nasty. I love it. 🍺


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

You'll have issues with decibel output. Some might not even pass that exhaust for tech. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Vegeta Gti said:


> You'll have issues with decibel output. Some might not even pass that exhaust for tech.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I find it amazing how track days in the States have to pass Inspections and what not.

Here in Europe (well, I speak for Spain) it's you reserve your spot (Majority of the times online), go to the office at the track to confirm your spot and sign a waiver (for legalities eg: if you crash it's not the tracks fault), get a sticker and off you go!

Only compulsory part is front and rear tow bars/eyes


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

You'd be surprised how many curves peyote cut on safety for themselves and the car. Plus, abeyance like to sue people when they **** up and they don't want to take responsibility for their own idiocy. An plenty of very dangerous cars and people on track. Not worth the risk to others. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

BoostedHatchback said:


> That hood exit exhaust is effen nasty. I love it.


Thank you. I love the way it sounds! I was very particular on how I wanted the exhaust to protrude and same with the SS exhaust ring. 

I had the exhaust made 5” higher so I could figure how and were to cut it. It is slightly tapered so ambient pressure does not mess up readings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> You'll have issues with decibel output. Some might not even pass that exhaust for tech.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I guess it all depends on the location of track…overall, not worried. It is good though to be concerned about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> You'd be surprised how many curves peyote cut on safety for themselves and the car. Plus, abeyance like to sue people when they **** up and they don't want to take responsibility for their own idiocy. An plenty of very dangerous cars and people on track. Not worth the risk to others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


It it true. I do see some really sketchy stuff not only in what some people call “race cars” and just street cars too. ‍ 
As an engineer, I am strict with not cutting corners. Do it right and proper to spec! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

What's your local track and do you know of they have a decibel limit?

I've had to make a second dump tube with a mini muffler on it for a couple here in Texas, sucks, but hey, cool project and now I can offer it to my customers who are atmo dump.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> What's your local track and do you know of they have a decibel limit?
> 
> I've had to make a second dump tube with a mini muffler on it for a couple here in Texas, sucks, but hey, cool project and now I can offer it to my customers who are atmo dump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


GrandBend MotorPlex and I am not sure. But a Google search doesn’t show anything on it not their site. 

Sure would have been a cool project to do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Sweet, that looks like a fun track. Yeah hopefully they don't have one, or you'll be re-doing so much just to please the crybabies.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Sweet, that looks like a fun track. Yeah hopefully they don't have one, or you'll be re-doing so much just to please the crybabies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Sorry folks, but then the **** did we start racing hybrids or electric? Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

???


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ???


I'm guessing he's referring to the tracks that have a db limit at them to keep their neighbors happy, so the tracks doesn't get shut down at some point in time in the future due to excessive noise from cars not running any kind of muffler. 🤷‍♂️ 

Personally, I'd rather have to run a muffler of some sort to make sure the track stays open versus running open headers/hood stack/straight pipes/side exit exhaust/etc causing the track to get shut down. Eventually you wouldn't have any place to take your car, because they got shut down due to the lack of a db limit at each track. I already drive 2.5 hours to get to my closest track and would hate to see it shut down due to noise issues and having to travel even further to get to the next closest track 4.5 hours away my house.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming... I can't wait to see how your Aero kit turns out in the future. 😊


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ???


You mentioned about the crybabies and cars too loud at race tracks so they have dB regulations. 

That’s why I had said about the hybrid electric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

3L3M3NT said:


> I'm guessing he's referring to the tracks that have a db limit at them to keep their neighbors happy, so the tracks doesn't get shut down at some point in time in the future due to excessive noise from cars not running any kind of muffler.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have to run a muffler of some sort to make sure the track stays open versus running open headers/hood stack/straight pipes/side exit exhaust/etc causing the track to get shut down. Eventually you wouldn't have any place to take your car, because they got shut down due to the lack of a db limit at each track. I already drive 2.5 hours to get to my closest track and would hate to see it shut down due to noise issues and having to travel even further to get to the next closest track 4.5 hours away my house.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled programming... I can't wait to see how your Aero kit turns out in the future.


Completely understand and I can agree as well! 

Yes the kit will bring a different perspective to the car! 

Thank you all for your replies and great conversations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Yes. Element nailed it

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi again! 

Just started getting back to lightly working on the car again. Almost been 10months with no start and no progress being made. Just sits under a tarp. 

Yesterday started up the car, and fired up right away. Good clean and smooth idle. 

Still having brake issues. No clamping is happening. Brake lines are good and no leaks. So I believe I am looking towards a booster or MC problem. The brake pedal has pressure, but when pressed it has a slight grind feel to it. Bleeding was good in the fall time for brakes and clutch. 

Made a shroud for air passage. Oil cooler will mount in the middle with the driver side holes are for the AN line routing. Still need to add edge guard to protect the hoses.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

ABOVE: with the oil cooler and lines are mounted up. 

BELOW:
This is the rear wing I made for the golf. Upper and lower shells with foam core and Fiberglass. Still need to mount it with hinges and enclose with end caps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Got the sunroof situation figured out. So from 99-2005 sunroofs for MK4 all use the same 6 pin motors. 
But from 99-2002: sunroof harness is 4pin. 
2003-2006: sunroof is 5pin

My harness was 4pin. 

I updated my body harness to a 2004 1.8T. 

The 5th pin is for speedometer so I guess when you get to a speed it will automatically close the sunroof panel. 

I was going to buy a new harness and replace, but I realized I will just get my old body harness and depin and splice some wires together. 

I made my own type of harness temporarily.




















Sunroof works which is great. Not to figure out why my windows will not roll down???

I can lock and unlock and open gas door. Door harnesses will check out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Made a vent for heat exchanger on the hood. 

Below is the process:









Taped the outline for the vent. Same width as the radiator shroud below. 










From the skeleton under the hood notched and removed 2” from the initial leading edge cut. 



















Put in the metal and tacked it in. Ground out the welds flush. Looks great! 










Just need to add some puddy to add smooth contours for the heat exiting the bay. Will add NACA ducts for Atmospheric air come into the cockpit, but I have some sweet vents that swivel and close. Might add another 2 fin vents on either side…

With the way this hood drop contours, any water will go in front of the alternator in an idle/stationary position. There is approx 10mm of clearance to the top of the Intake manifold. Maybe I will make a shield for the alternator just in case..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

step by step!


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> step by step!


Infused my front Carbon Fiber splitter. Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is a small test fit of the front splitter. 










Carbon Fiber with PET Foam Core infused in-House. 











It extends 153mm (6“) from front bumper face. As wide as the current tire set up. 

Frame mounts need to be made with an latch system and splitter rods as well. 

Air dam will close off the front valence. Canards are next as well along with side spats for the tires. 
Soon enough start getting the rear wing assembled and installed. 

I have been cleaning up other loose ends on this as well and making good progress between all the work coming into the shop. 

I would really love to take this out on the road this year before the snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Stock booster and MC are not performing or getting the calipers to clamp. 8years being dry will damage it. 

















Left:MK4 damaged booster and MC 
Right MK1 Tiguan booster and MC 

Difference. The booster OD = 6.5mm and rod length = 6.5mm difference 









Just to notch an area for the clutch MC to fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

That new Tiguan MC should definitely stop the car now. 

Keep up the great work. I'm looking forward to seeing how the rest of your aero pieces turn out.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

3L3M3NT said:


> That new Tiguan MC should definitely stop the car now.
> 
> Keep up the great work. I'm looking forward to seeing how the rest of your aero pieces turn out.


The stock MC would not be able to handle the upgraded SS braided lines because they have a larger ID. 
That being said, the stock MC was **** to begin with so it wouldn’t have done anything. I am positive on the mechanical aspect of this booster and MC. It brings the pedal placement a little lower (towards firewall) so it will help with a heel-toe shifting aspect. 
The MC ball is the same OD in a CS so no changes there. 

Yes, the rear bumper has been cut up significantly and with the spare tire tub being deleted I have room for a max angle of 13deg for a diffuser. The rear crash bar will be taken out and I will manufacture a new tubular one. 

Spring 2023 will be rolling on the roads for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like the Tiguan MC is without a doubt the way to go if anyone needs to replace their MC. SS brake lines will help with pedal feel and provide optimum stopping power. 

Something else that helps to heel/toe in the MKIV cars is this pedal from Rennline. Rennline Gas pedal - Rubber Grip - Audi - SKU# P75
Then add their pedal extension and you're all set. 








Rennline Throttle Extension - Heel/Toe - Audi - SKU# PE75H







www.rennline.com





I can't wait to see how that rear bumper and diffuser setup turns out when you're done with it.


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

3L3M3NT said:


> Sounds like the Tiguan MC is without a doubt the way to go if anyone needs to replace their MC. SS brake lines will help with pedal feel and provide optimum stopping power.
> 
> Something else that helps to heel/toe in the MKIV cars is this pedal from Rennline. Rennline Gas pedal - Rubber Grip - Audi - SKU# P75
> Then add their pedal extension and you're all set.
> ...


Interesting, I may just 3D print something. Thanks for that! 

I sure am excited to see how this tiguan setup works. This is also information for some to use if they ever want to go this route too. 

Here is the clearance after a slight tangent notch on the tiguan booster.

















View from subframe up towards hood. 










Here is the start of the rear bumper. A lot will be cut away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad to help you out. 👍 I have them in my track focused RTDI and they definitely make a difference. Unfortunately not that many people know about them, so if I see that someone would benefit from having them in their car I recommend them to make it easier to heel/toe. 

That's definitely a tight squeeze with the Tiguan MC in there, but as long as it works is all that matters in the end. 

Yeah, I can imagine that quite a bit of that rear bumper will have to be removed to make the diffuser work. Good luck with it and I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------

